# Why do Manchester United have to pay such a high rate of interest



## LouisCribben (20 May 2010)

I was reading on the paper this morning about Man United paying 14% interest on some of the finance they have borrowed, which could up to 16% if they don't make healthy profits

Sounds like a very high rate of interest to me......the word usury comes to mind

I would have thought that it should be easy for ManU to borrow money at a much less rate of interest, given that they are a big global brand who turn in a profit every year etc

Why do they have to pay so much


----------



## papervalue (20 May 2010)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/manchester_united/article7130208.ece

Link to article that explains some of it


----------

